# Free-ride board: K2 Alchemist vs. Excavator



## Jubs (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm a 5'7, 165 lbs guy (probably 175 geared). I'm a well experienced boarder (20ish years) living on the east coast. Over the last decade, I've spent 30+ days riding Tahoe + Keystone as well. I want to buy a more serious board to ride out west. I'm pretty much done east coast riding unless I go with family. My only two boards in my adult life have been a 2007ish Ride Kink (147cm) and a 2012ish Ride Machete (155cm). I haven't ridden much park in the last few years and think I'm finally ready to move to a dedicated free-ride board. Will most likely be directional but I'm open to other ideas. I ride some switch but I don't highly prioritize it.

I'll be spending a few weeks in Salt Lake City this winter and want to have something better. I'm trying to choose between the K2 Alchemist and Excavator. I was also considering the Season Nexus but think the K2 boards seem like a better fit. I'd like something that's stable at speed on groomers (45+ mph), can carve hard, pretty quick edge to edge, cut through some chop, and can float well in powder. I will spend most of my time hunting for lines in the trees but also some time just bombing groomers when there's no snow to chase. Will definitely go for bowls and chutes if I can get some good lines. I thought I was sold on the Alchemist but am a little worried that it's too serious of a board for me. I enjoy being very aggressive on open slopes and think it would be a good fit there. My concern is that I'm not as confident of a rider in the trees and that's where I'd like to grow. It's not that I'm unconfident just that I'm not yet charging lines at speed in the trees. I do also think a lot of my lack of confidence is that I'm trying to do it on a Symmetrical Freestyle board. Setting back the bindings did help a ton but it still is what it is. In deeper powder (over waist high), I struggled to both maintain float and transition quickly edge-to-edge due to trying to keep weight on my back foot.

Any comments on how the Alchemist is in some trees/powder if you're not going for a Magazine cover drop?

Can anyone who has ridden the excavator comment on its stability at speed on groomers and how it does in that environment? The surfiness of the excavator looks pretty fun too.

On sizing, obviously I'd want a 157 Alchemist. I'm a little torn on if I'd want a 154 or 150 Excavator. I'm also not dead set on K2 but both of those boards have gotten super good reviews the last 2 years and appear to be nearing what I'm going for.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Where on the east coast do you live?


----------



## Jubs (Dec 31, 2021)

Baltimore. Treat this as a west coast ask though. I do not really ride here unless my family takes a trip somewhere and I go to hang with them. The Machete is fine for that though a groomer bomber for WV hills (Snowshoe) would also be cool.


----------



## steeznuts (Dec 8, 2018)

I have the 159w alchemist and it rips. Surprisingly quick to get on edge, lively and overall a super fun charger that has your back, not a plank or expert only board. I wouldn't consider it a tree board though, while it is reasonably maneuverable it isn't effortless to make tight turns the way you want. 

I haven't ridden the excavator it sounds super close to what you are looking for. Same core, just with more taper and tighter sidecut. Hopefully someone else can comment with some first hand experiences.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Going by the specs and my experience with k2 boards the excavator will be the better tree/pow board, smaller sidecut/softer flex, alchemist will be faster and better for big laid out carves but i wouldnt take a flex 9 board in the trees, like turning a boat. Id go with the excavator.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ive got the alchemist 157, havent ridden the excavator. Im a hair short of 6 ft and 68kg. 

The alchemist was a real surprise for me. Ive ridden it only once so far. Conditions were fresh groomers and trees were 2-3cm powder over harder snow. first was on groomers. It was super stable, super fast, requires disciplined body position to not eat shit in spectacular fashion and rewards you for it. It doesnt ride like a plank at all though as steez has already pointed out. You cant lazy ride it though. What amazed me once I tried it in trees was how nimble it was after how solid it felt on groomers. The feeling it wanted to kill me if I didnt pay it all my attention vanished and I could charge through tree runs I knew the lines to super quick with no issue. It is a beast. Very impressive. In saying that though, to me it’s a freeride only board. I swapped out to another board mid way through the day as I wanted some fun without thinking to hard. I would not own this board if it was my only board but Im so damn glad I own it.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Sounds like you're describing a cross between the Alchemist and Excavator: 157 K2 Instrument!


----------



## Jubs (Dec 31, 2021)

The Instrument is an interesting one that I had overlooked. I think what I really want is to start a quiver. I think I've gotten to a point that I should be able to capitalize on some different board types. I really do want to try a hard-charging board that requires precision as I've never really gotten to do that. That being said, I think something like the Excavator is going to be more useful to me in the short term. The Instrument does seem underrated and something I'll look into more.

Thank you all for the feedback! I could definitely use some feedback from people who have ridden any of these boards. I'm leaning Excavator at this point but am going to read up more on the Instrument. Either board is going to be used with my Ride C-8 bindings.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

Jubs said:


> Thank you all for the feedback! I could definitely use some feedback from people who have ridden any of these boards. I'm leaning Excavator at this point but am going to read up more on the Instrument. Either board is going to be used with my Ride C-8 bindings.


I've ridden BOTH the Excavator and the C-6's and A-8's. To me, the Excavator is an excellent quiver of one directional resort (carving groomers, powder in trees) board if you don't spend much time in the park. For me, it kinda' defeated the purpose of having a quiver.

I really like how Ride bindings fit my boots, but they seem *so darned heavy!* I like the dampness of the C-series, and the A-8 was definitely lighter.

Personally, I would go *K2 Lien AT's* on the Excavator. I found the size Large binding to be a perfect fit for my size 9 boots.

And go 154 Excavator.


----------



## Jubs (Dec 31, 2021)

Nice, that puts some pretty positive feedback on the Excavator. I think I'm between the Excavator and Orca. Either board is gonna get c-8's for now. Agreed they're heavy but I do really like how they ride and feel.

How do you feel bombing groomers on the Excavator? Are you confident at higher speeds (cruising 35, 40+ mph)?


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I know the Signal Tailgunner seems to be flavour of the month here atm but does this not give you that hard charging freeride deck, nimble enough to hit trees and float pow?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Orca is a pow board, and a mediocre all mountain board. Don't let the hype train fool you. Between that an the Excavator, definitely the K2. Bombing is it's strong suit, so you're good there.

Personally I found the Excavator to be noticeable stiffer riding than the Alchemist. I would choose the Alchemist myself.

Instrument is a great one board quiver, but not if you're mostly after freeride type of riding. It's softer than you'd probably like.


----------



## Jubs (Dec 31, 2021)

Why would you choose the Alchemist over the Excavator? How do you feel riding the Alchemist in trees? Will it still float pow at slower speeds?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Remember we all used to ride pow on camber twins. The Excavator will float easier, but the Alchemist is setback, directional, with a big nose. I found it super easy to get on and just rip, I wouldn't hesitate for a second bringing it into low angle trees personally.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

ha ha....I only hop on here about once/year these days and log it just to find this very relevant post 

So I was just in your shoes. I recently moved from Idaho to KY. Temporary but likely a few years. I brought the Fullbag Diamond Blade to KY knowing it would be riding hockey ice in the East and left the pow boards and most of my gear in storage in the west. But, I wanted a groomer board to leave in the west. Was going to just get another Diamond Blade (such a good groomer carver) but the Fullbag website no longer seems to be working. I hope Mig still has things going but ...I was in need of a board pronto for my trip to Utah and no time to figure that out.

Decided on the Alchemist. Have always liked K2 boards. But, I am going to be leaving this board with my son here in Utah (I am just ending my trip) and decided to get something that looked to be better all mountain and less quiver and so the Salesman talked me into Excavator. Bought it. I do like the board. I would list it as a pow board that does great on groomers. I have 2 Dupraz D1 boards and it reminds me a bit of those. Was riding both this week and they are similar. Pow but camber between feet which is an odd mix but works for both.

I do like that it is a bit wider. Good volume and I can lean it way over without booting out. I have size 8 feet btw. It is a calorie or two more to get it edge to edge but I don't want to have extreme angles to keep from booting out. You can rail on that board and it is nice to go way up on edge with confidence.

So, one final comment about the above thread. Nivek and B Avenger used to push the boards they were reviewing on their channel/website on this forum (not sure if they still are) but with one notable difference. Nivek always gave honest reviews and good input with his. If he just throws out a board name then meh...doesn't really catch my attention....but if he gives specific input like the above then I pay very close attention. You will be hard pressed to find anyone that has been on as many boards as he has.

Never been on a the Alchemist but it seemed more groomer specific to me. Might be good in the trees. The Excavator is a great tree board. We had too much pow this week for me to give it a true groomer test but for the little I did it railed just fine.

Good luck with your choice. And, for all of our sakes I hope that Mig is still in business. Love Fullbag boards and it will be a huge loss for Snowboarding if the website woes indicate that he is out of business. I hope it is just a web problem.


----------



## wolf33d (Dec 31, 2018)

Nivek probably tested demo or defective boards. 
K2 is rating the Excavator as a 7/10 flex and the Alchemist a 9. When hand flexing them in the shop the Alchemist is indeed stiffer. 
Other people online who have tested both also confirm this.

I love the Excavator. Stiff enough to charge anywhere in the resort but not so stiff that it feels too serious or not fun.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It wouldn't be the first time K2 had mismade samples for test. I think the Alchemist I rode was spot on. If either was off, it might be the Excavator. All I know is riding that reminded me of the aluminium Ride Timeless. Not as much the tip to tip flex, but the on edge and effort to drive it defintely did. And the Alchemist felt very "homey" right away and in personality only, reminded me of the Turbo Dream. If I get a chance to get on these two again I will.


----------



## wolf33d (Dec 31, 2018)

Nivek said:


> It wouldn't be the first time K2 had mismade samples for test. I think the Alchemist I rode was spot on. If either was off, it might be the Excavator. All I know is riding that reminded me of the aluminium Ride Timeless. Not as much the tip to tip flex, but the on edge and effort to drive it defintely did. And the Alchemist felt very "homey" right away and in personality only, reminded me of the Turbo Dream. If I get a chance to get on these two again I will.


The Excavator is a good medium stiff tip to tail but has more give torsionally, which makes turns smooth. That does not seems like what you Experienced so indeed it would be interesting to try a production model and see how that feels


----------



## Jubs (Dec 31, 2021)

I ended up ordering the Alchemist. Everyone seems to agree that it is a special board and I think I want a hard charger. Excavator was really tempting but I'm excited for the super fast carver too.


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

Jubs said:


> I ended up ordering the Alchemist. Everyone seems to agree that it is a special board and I think I want a hard charger. Excavator was really tempting but I'm excited for the super fast carver too.


I did the opposite. I ordered the Excavator. So many good boards to choose from....... That K2 instrument sounds super solid too as daily driver.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

aldenowens said:


> That K2 instrument sounds super solid too as daily driver.


One of the most underrated boards out there


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

And it just came out with a new LTD graphic over the range


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

K2 is doing some great things lately!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

NT.Thunder said:


> And it just came out with a new LTD graphic over the range
> 
> View attachment 160889


Much nicer than the stock graphics 😀


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Nivek said:


> One of the most underrated boards out there


Any thoughts on party platter vs simple pleasures vs instrument? 

Also have you ever been on a signal tailgunner? Any thoughts if you have?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ridethecliche said:


> Any thoughts on party platter vs simple pleasures vs instrument?
> 
> Also have you ever been on a signal tailgunner? Any thoughts if you have?


Signals have been hard to get on lately. So no. But that and the Wampeater are high on the list to try if I ever get the chance.

Party Platter is the party volume board. Good times with the homies. The Simple Pleasures is your all mountain turning board. Rideable by anyone, but best results from someone that knows their edges. The Instrument is the every mans board. Slight volume shift, good float, good in the trees, great sidecut... It's the middle ground between the playful nature of the Party Platter, and the more specialized one of the Simple Pleasures.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Signals have been hard to get on lately. So no. But that and the Wampeater are high on the list to try if I ever get the chance.
> 
> Party Platter is the party volume board. Good times with the homies. The Simple Pleasures is your all mountain turning board. Rideable by anyone, but best results from someone that knows their edges. The Instrument is the every mans board. Slight volume shift, good float, good in the trees, great sidecut... It's the middle ground between the playful nature of the Party Platter, and the more specialized one of the Simple Pleasures.


Thank you!
@MrDavey2Shoes looks like the instrument might be it for you when your PP croaks.

Wait...


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Signals have been hard to get on lately. So no. But that and the Wampeater are high on the list to try if I ever get the chance.
> 
> Party Platter is the party volume board. Good times with the homies. The Simple Pleasures is your all mountain turning board. Rideable by anyone, but best results from someone that knows their edges. The Instrument is the every mans board. Slight volume shift, good float, good in the trees, great sidecut... It's the middle ground between the playful nature of the Party Platter, and the more specialized one of the Simple Pleasures.


How would you compare the Instrument to the Manifest Team? I know Avran is raving about both but I am looking for a great all mountain freeride that is good in powder. The Alchemist is not being considered due to stiffness.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

And how similar is the Instrument to the Signal Yup?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

aldenowens said:


> How would you compare the Instrument to the Manifest Team? I know Avran is raving about both but I am looking for a great all mountain freeride that is good in powder. The Alchemist is not being considered due to stiffness.


Manifest Team is definitely more of your all mountain/freeride option. You may find the Instrument a little soft if that's what you're after



NT.Thunder said:


> And how similar is the Instrument to the Signal Yup?


Yes. Actually would compare them quite well. The Instrument having the slight volume shift shape, the Yup more traditional. But very similar personalities. I'd be damn hard pressed to pick between the two.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

@NT.Thunder I had asked @Nivek if the instrument was basically a wider yup with a slightly stiffer nose and he said that it just about sums it up. I'm considering one of them pretty strongly since I loved the yup but wanted a bit more width. Being able to downsize even more sounds awesome.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I can’t be happier with my YUP 157. It’s the perfect playful “freeride shaped” deck. Perfect for on piste slashing and having fun. Carves great in good conditions. But they don’t make pink ones anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> I can’t be happier with my YUP 157. It’s the perfect playful “freeride shaped” deck. Perfect for on piste slashing and having fun. Carves great in good conditions. But they don’t make pink ones anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you trying to get me to trade you my Otto for it after all you sneaky man.

Honestly though, the grip of the yup surprised me and the shape is really fun. I just think I was trying to do things with it that it wasn't designed for and just got frustrated. Honestly looking to go the other direction with regard to size and find something volume shifted and shorter.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

I loved the Yup, I think I'd also enjoy it more with different bindings. I ran a pair of Genesis on it which I didn't gel with, I've got a pair of Now Pilots to try and may e the Lien ATs.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

NT.Thunder said:


> I loved the Yup, I think I'd also enjoy it more with different bindings. I ran a pair of Genesis on it which I didn't gel with, I've got a pair of Now Pilots to try and may e the Lien ATs.


I'd personally go the Liens. I rode the Bent Metal Transfers on it when I rode one, and that was a really solid setup. One I would buy.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

@Nivek 
What do you think about a gremlin sized way down? They recommend going down 2cm from your daily rider but I'm 165 with a size 8 boot and the 148 gremlin has a 25.8 WW which is plenty wide. Low key looking for a resort tree board that can handle a little snow. I have the gnu spam and korua stealth for actual snow and the iguchi camber for boilerplate. 



NT.Thunder said:


> I loved the Yup, I think I'd also enjoy it more with different bindings. I ran a pair of Genesis on it which I didn't gel with, I've got a pair of Now Pilots to try and may e the Lien ATs.


I liked the yup with the malavitas. I keep wanting to sell the bindings because I love the cartel x but they're awesome on the right board.


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Today was the first day I took out my new alchemist 159w. Huge pow day here at JHMR. First two runs I decided it’s the best board I’ve ever owned. On the third run today I broke the core, blew out the edge and ruined the base and top sheet. It’s a complete loss


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

That sucks man


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Apex said:


> Today was the first day I took out my new alchemist 159w. Huge pow day here at JHMR. First two runs I decided it’s the best board I’ve ever owned. On the third run today I broke the core, blew out the edge and ruined the base and top sheet. It’s a complete loss


Wow. How the hell did you do that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf33d (Dec 31, 2018)

That sucks, sorry to hear. If you paid it in the US with a credit card, you should be insured against theft and dammage for 90 or 120 days. Check the policy but all my cards offer that and have used it successfully in the past. 
My Excavator base was looking worst than my 3yo pow board after 2 runs despite not doing anything crazy. K2 says this base is super durable… well.
No core shot or anything serious though.


----------



## Jubs (Dec 31, 2021)

Bummer, I hope my board is not that same batch. I'd be curious to hear the full story too.

Hope K2 supports you and maybe had a bad production run.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

wolf33d said:


> My Excavator base was looking worst than my 3yo pow board after 2 runs despite not doing anything crazy. K2 says this base is super durable… well.
> No core shot or anything serious though.


FYI that base is soft. Added carbon to a base UHMW-PE makes for better glide in cold/dry pow, but softens it compared to a normal sintered material without additives.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Does last years Niseko Pleasures have the same base? Considering the number of sharks I hit on my last ride my base held up pretty well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Launched off around a 8’ drop and landed the middle of the board right on the top edge of a rock. Physics and 6’4” 230 lbs did the rest


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Apex said:


> Launched off around a 8’ drop and landed the middle of the board right on the top edge of a rock. Physics and 6’4” 230 lbs did the rest


Now I'm just bummed I didn't get to ride with you when I was there. I'll try to get the gf to go with me next year. 

Sorry about the board 😭


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

ridethecliche said:


> @Nivek
> What do you think about a gremlin sized way down? They recommend going down 2cm from your daily rider but I'm 165 with a size 8 boot and the 148 gremlin has a 25.8 WW which is plenty wide. Low key looking for a resort tree board that can handle a little snow. I have the gnu spam and korua stealth for actual snow and the iguchi camber for boilerplate.
> 
> 
> I liked the yup with the malavitas. I keep wanting to sell the bindings because I love the cartel x but they're awesome on the right board.


if you’ve already got those other two then yeah go small, the 48 will be fine.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Probably not covered by warranty.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Jkb818 said:


> Does last years Niseko Pleasures have the same base? Considering the number of sharks I hit on my last ride my base held up pretty well.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't really know but this headline indicates maybe.








K2's Niseko Pleasures inspired by Yoamagai has a softer carbon sinter base is more flexible with added rocker in the tail - Boardsport SOURCE


K2's Niseko Pleasures inspired by Yoamagai has a softer carbon sinter base is more flexible with added rocker in the tail




www.boardsportsource.com


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Well considering I’m 140 pounds and I’m not going off drops onto rocks typically I should be OK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Jkb818 said:


> Well considering I’m 140 pounds and I’m not going off drops onto rocks typically I should be OK
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah I don’t recommend it.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I wish there was more drops at my resort but it’s just not that type of a terrain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Apex said:


> Today was the first day I took out my new alchemist 159w. Huge pow day here at JHMR. First two runs I decided it’s the best board I’ve ever owned. On the third run today I broke the core, blew out the edge and ruined the base and top sheet. It’s a complete loss


Sorry for the loss man - that blows badly.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Jkb818 said:


> I wish there was more drops at my resort but it’s just not that type of a terrain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure your 140lbs would do that to a base either!


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

K2's sizing chart is a little funky. On the Excavator they have the same weight range for the 158 and 162. They claim you can size down ~5CM from what you normally ride, but is that sized down on a pow board, or reg board? I rode a 165 Burton Barracuda in the pow and I have a 162 BSOD as my daily driver. So assuming I size down 5cm from the Barracuda that puts me at 160CM which is right in the middle of those two boards. I am 210 lbs so at the higher end of the weight range so I picked up the 162 Excavator, after riding my 162 BSOD in the trees the other day it left me wanting something that could navigate them a bit easier and worried that the 62 Excavator might have a worse time in the trees since it is wider. With that being said, I also want something with effortless float on the steep Snowbird pow days. The snow here in UT is typically lighter than other places so I am curious how the 58 would do with someone my size on it. The shop I bought mine from still has a 58 I could trade in for I believe.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

RadDad801 said:


> K2's sizing chart is a little funky. On the Excavator they have the same weight range for the 158 and 162. They claim you can size down ~5CM from what you normally ride, but is that sized down on a pow board, or reg board? I rode a 165 Burton Barracuda in the pow and I have a 162 BSOD as my daily driver. So assuming I size down 5cm from the Barracuda that puts me at 160CM which is right in the middle of those two boards. I am 210 lbs so at the higher end of the weight range so I picked up the 162 Excavator, after riding my 162 BSOD in the trees the other day it left me wanting something that could navigate them a bit easier and worried that the 62 Excavator might have a worse time in the trees since it is wider. With that being said, I also want something with effortless float on the steep Snowbird pow days. The snow here in UT is typically lighter than other places so I am curious how the 58 would do with someone my size on it. The shop I bought mine from still has a 58 I could trade in for I believe.


Sizing down is usually with a non volume shifted all mountain board as a reference point.


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Sizing down is usually with a non volume shifted all mountain board as a reference point.


Right, so if I sized down based on my 162 BSOD it would put me closer to the 158. I have heard the Excavator is more of a smediumish volume shifted board than some others though..


----------



## wolf33d (Dec 31, 2018)

RadDad801 said:


> Right, so if I sized down based on my 162 BSOD it would put me closer to the 158. I have heard the Excavator is more of a smediumish volume shifted board than some others though..


I float really well on the 158 at 6’6 175lbs. I wouldnt want it any bigger. My friend is smaller but same weight floats really well too on the 154. 
It’s not a tree board. It’s wide and medium stiff. It prefers longer turns in powder. You will float suppremly well on the 162 and the 158 will float you enough in the steeps in Snowbird. I would worry more about float in low angle pow on the 158. 

There is no magic it’s all about compromise and what you want. trees, maneuverability get the 158. Want more of a freeride type of deck, stability in the steeps bombing, get the 162.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

wolf33d said:


> There is no magic it’s all about compromise and what you want. trees, maneuverability get the 158. Want more of a freeride type of deck, stability in the steeps bombing, get the 162.


This


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

wolf33d said:


> I float really well on the 158 at 6’6 175lbs. I wouldnt want it any bigger. My friend is smaller but same weight floats really well too on the 154.
> It’s not a tree board. It’s wide and medium stiff. It prefers longer turns in powder. You will float suppremly well on the 162 and the 158 will float you enough in the steeps in Snowbird. I would worry more about float in low angle pow on the 158.
> 
> There is no magic it’s all about compromise and what you want. trees, maneuverability get the 158. Want more of a freeride type of deck, stability in the steeps bombing, get the 162.


I will hold on to my 62 and give it a try this weekend. Hoping we get some decent snow, last Sunday at Brighton was a blast, I wasn't expecting much pow, but my secret stashes still had plenty. If I would have known I would have brought up the Excavator.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Need some input on sizing the Alchemist. I'm about 190lbs without gear, 6'3 and got 28cm feet. Leaning towards the 159w, but don't want the board to the be slow edge to edge either, so I'm a little torn between that and a 160/163. I'll use it as a resort board in Norway, so a lot of the riding will be on piste while looking for powder stashes etc.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

You should be fine with 160/163 in size 10’s


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Luffe said:


> Need some input on sizing the Alchemist. I'm about 190lbs without gear, 6'3 and got 28cm feet. Leaning towards the 159w, but don't want the board to the be slow edge to edge either, so I'm a little torn between that and a 160/163. I'll use it as a resort board in Norway, so a lot of the riding will be on piste while looking for powder stashes etc.


If you wanna lay it over, go wide. It's a nimble board. If you're not concerned about boot out in a euro carve, go normal


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

28 CM is size 10 US boot which is not that big (depending on the boot model). I don't think you need a wide model at all. for 190 lbs and your height I would go for the 160 as an all mountain board. If the powder you get is heavy, maybe lean towards the 163.


----------



## ecw (Nov 7, 2021)

Luffe said:


> Need some input on sizing the Alchemist. I'm about 190lbs without gear, 6'3 and got 28cm feet. Leaning towards the 159w, but don't want the board to the be slow edge to edge either, so I'm a little torn between that and a 160/163. I'll use it as a resort board in Norway, so a lot of the riding will be on piste while looking for powder stashes etc.


 I'll give my two cents, as I've been riding the Alchemist this season (and I was scouring around for reviews on the board prior). I'm 180, 6', size 11 boots. On the 159W, and it's my favorite board I've ridden in a very long time. I find the wide plenty nimble, extremely fast edge to edge, and not at all a difficult board to ride. It manages to combine that agility with total stability at speed, and a sort of remarkable ability to let you carve deep through variable and shitty snow, plus enough spring that you can easily launch out of turns. So for all K2 markets it as a backcountry board, I've found that it's also a great resort board for mixed conditions/hard groomers/tracked-out mess as long as you don't care much about riding park. Never personally been on something that feels like it has my back at whatever speed through whatever conditions.


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks for answers, guys. Still a bit torn between the 160 and 159w thought. 

The 159w should be 263+ ~10mm = 273mm at the back inserts -->
The 160 should be 253+ ~10mm = 263 mm at the back inserts.

I guess I'll be riding -5 to -10 degrees on the back binding.

And if you are interested in some extra info/fun facts, I reached out to both Sage and the guy that designed the board, Justin Clark. Sage said he rides the 160 while filming, but would prefer 157 for resort type stuff, at 5'10 170lbs. Justin Clark said he has basically the same measurements as me(180,6'2,280mondo), and that 160 is the perfect freeride size for him. Maybe I should just run with that and the most usual advice I get and go 160. That would most likely be best for all mountain/freeride, while 159w would give an advantage for eurocarving, while maybe making the board heavier to ride as a daily driver.


----------



## Eric L (Dec 7, 2021)

RadDad801 said:


> I will hold on to my 62 and give it a try this weekend. Hoping we get some decent snow, last Sunday at Brighton was a blast, I wasn't expecting much pow, but my secret stashes still had plenty. If I would have known I would have brought up the Excavator.


Let us know if you had the chance to ride your 162 Excavator this weekend !
I am 205lbs and i bought the 158, the board is still in the plastic wrap, i am not sure if I will keep it, it’s mostly for tree riding and may be I will change it for something with a softer flex and a better float for low angles.


----------



## ylnad123 (Jan 2, 2010)

My opinion might not mean much since I have just been sticking to groomers lately. But I rode the 159W alchemist for 5 days last week and had an amazing time. Very quick, very stable, and never once hesitated to get on edge. I also had new step on bindings and boots which might have helped the experience, but I am giving the credit to the board.


----------



## Jubs (Dec 31, 2021)

Cool, I got my 157 in and am pretty stoked to get to try it. Too bad nobody has the boots I want (K2 Thraxis) in stock. I'm hoping I can pick some up before spending a few weeks in Utah next month.

This board looks awesome. The finish is great and it's a sleek look.


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Was able to get a refund on the 59w Alchemist I broke. Thinking about ordering a 164w to replace it but who knows. I may go with a different board to replace it but I just can't decide on which board I'd go with


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

Apex said:


> Was able to get a refund on the 59w Alchemist I broke. Thinking about ordering a 164w to replace it but who knows. I may go with a different board to replace it but I just can't decide on which board I'd go with


If you want a freeride board that can stand-up to hard riding, and drops I recommend you check out The Weston Ridgeline. 

It used to be called the 10th Mountain, but that thing is my favorite big mountain freeride deck. Does it all. 









Ridgeline Snowboard


The Ridgeline is the peak of our freeride line - built to float in powder while giving you an unrelenting edgehold at high speeds on steep, variable terrain. Featuring a Directional Multi Radial Camber-Rocker profile, Rugged Topsheet, Sintered Base, Vertical Laminate and Tail V Carbon, and our...




westonbackcountry.com


----------



## HHughes50 (Oct 28, 2021)

To answer anyone with Q's in line with the OP - the Alchemist and Excavator are different boards, depending on your riding style you cant really go wrong with either

I bought the 158 Excavator as my powder / freerideish board after a few year hiatus from the sport (college sports suck ). Grew up on heavy, stiff freeride deathsticks and HAD a riding style where I like to just charge everything on the mountain... But after 3 years off I didnt really know how I'd ride coming back into it, so thought I would try out something slightly volume shifted, yet still on the stiffer / longer side of that spectrum. Maybe i'd suck? Maybe I just liked to carve and cruise? Either way the Excavator seemed like the safer all-around bet over the Alchemist

Long story short, the old riding style / comfort came back quickly and find myself pushing the limits of what the Excavator was made for when things get really chopped out.

The Excavator floats and absolutely rails a carve (groomers or pow, it doesnt care) while still giving fun pop and stability. Its just the right amount of flex in the trees, and you really can twist this thing around moguls when you need to, BUT dont go charging head-on into those conditions. That same fun flex and shorter length have the tradeoff of it bouncing around more when you charge the bumps. As I find myself leaning more and more back into my old riding style, I do find myself wishing I had something a little stiffer.

That being said, the Excavator is one of the best carving boards ive ridden. Railing a eurocarve on my way to do the same in a powder stash is a hell of a good time... But, trade offs are trade offs, and this is more of a discussion of matching board to riding style, though I know i'll probably be on an Alchemist or equivalent next year.

(also wish I had a little more tail to land on sometimes, but not an issue most will care about I think)


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Ended up getting the 64W alchemist.

This thing rips groomers. Gets on edge so fast and transitions so well. Absolutely bombs with zero chatter. Hoping for some pow soon but this is a blast to take out in the morning on fresh cord


----------



## juhyou (Nov 6, 2019)

well, im a gigantic board ho and have the 159w and the 163, among a few others..,
Ive been on both these k2s quite a bit this season
first off , the alchemits are free ride boards that can ride pow really well and as long as its cold and drier carve the living daylihgts out of the piste. ..... ESPECIALLY when its cold, when its cold and dry they leap to the fore but when its not so cold they dont quite light it up and can feel very slugish and heavy very mehhhhhh , they are furstrating me like no other baord i can rememebr, over new yrs when it was -10/-14 these were insane fun, so quick, so powerfull , handle the deeper days , carved trenches ( thaks angry) like a scalpel and were my pick of the litter , i cudnt get off them , then last wekeend when it was only -3 ish , they rode heavy slow and plank like. i wanted to toss em away.

i dont consider them overly quick edge to edge vs other freeride boards ive got regardless of conditions.
vs the nidecker ultralights they arnt in the same ball park.
the libtech climax is a lot more dynamic edge to edge as well but is very average in deeper pow vs both these , simply not enough nose , this board can use another hole pettern in the back for sure! the climax does go great guns on the frozen piste , better than both these. 

the highlights of the alchemist from what i find are 
- its power at speed, it does not chatter. it does not buck it wont fold ( well unless u drop onto a rock form height!)
-it doesnt seem to have a speed limit .

it carves deep and endlessly when its cold
it asbolutely prefers the best conditions, regardless of how tricky they are .
and best of all......................,
its got stuff called space glass and wait for it.......... " sprectral braiding " 
how can u NOT love that ..............!

thats where it comes alive, in back bowls,on ridge runs its right up there with everything but its NOT a daily driver not a resort board. lord knows ive tried making it one, its just a waste to do it , there is so many better options for that riding and why im looking at the amplid surfari but the telos backslash, yes optimistic pretty much have that covered for me .
ive had conversations with chaps about where this thing lies and what its for.
basically if u want to ride cats, helis, climb cliffs, ride big open steep fields then this wont loose out to anyhting u cud be on other wise. it plows thru pow mashes thru crud and chunder holds a line and that broad lifted nose lifts it thur pow , it can slash it can land ( unless u hit a rock) and you can hit crusie mode on it bec its set back.

its not a resot board, well there are better options , its a quiver board of the highest order. 

well thats what im finding


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

I took my Excavator out in sub-par conditions last weekend and while it did feel like it carved well the trails were just too tracked out to really lay down some carves. I need to try it out on some fresh corduroy and especially in some fresh powder. I will say however that it felt like a bit of a tank, taking if off sidehits felt like I was towing a boat anchor below me.


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

RadDad801 said:


> I took my Excavator out in sub-par conditions last weekend and while it did feel like it carved well the trails were just too tracked out to really lay down some carves. I need to try it out on some fresh corduroy and especially in some fresh powder. I will say however that it felt like a bit of a tank, taking if off sidehits felt like I was towing a boat anchor below me.


Stop skipping leg day.


----------



## HHughes50 (Oct 28, 2021)

aldenowens said:


> Stop skipping leg day.


😂😂 shots fired


----------



## HHughes50 (Oct 28, 2021)

juhyou said:


> well, im a gigantic board ho and have the 159w and the 163, among a few others..,
> Ive been on both these k2s quite a bit this season
> first off , the alchemits are free ride boards that can ride pow really well and as long as its cold and drier carve the living daylihgts out of the piste. ..... ESPECIALLY when its cold, when its cold and dry they leap to the fore but when its not so cold they dont quite light it up and can feel very slugish and heavy very mehhhhhh , they are furstrating me like no other baord i can rememebr, over new yrs when it was -10/-14 these were insane fun, so quick, so powerfull , handle the deeper days , carved trenches ( thaks angry) like a scalpel and were my pick of the litter , i cudnt get off them , then last wekeend when it was only -3 ish , they rode heavy slow and plank like. i wanted to toss em away.
> 
> ...


Reviews like this are what I’ve come to love from this place. TY dude, love the opinion.

Tbh I lean toward the 163 for the float and chop charging (already have a 161 all mountain twin). I mostly ride at places like Snowbird or Mammoth, lots of steep open bowls to play in, so sounds just right. I’ll hike for my lines, but I’m a resort guy. Call it sidecountry at best.

At 6’, 190 (86kg), with a 11ish (44eu) boot I could prob snag either, but would love to hear your op on the 159w vs 163 in this context


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Dunno if still relevant to OP, but if they're set on K2 I would go Instrument. On its way to becoming my favorite board of all time. I've owned close to 40 and ridden north of 80.

I'm rocking an Instrument 163, plus about 8 days on it. 6', 210 lbs, size 10 boots. K2 says you can size down on it, but I don't care for the whole short-fat thing and went true to size on mine. Carves like a damn dream, lots of nuance and you can drive it front foot or rear. Lots of width so really stable platform underfoot. A buddy commented I seem to get great pop on it, and I've nearly overshot landings on a few 10-25 ft park jumps on mine. I wouldn't try to lay it over on edge past 40-ish mph, but I've clocked 60 going straight, and am comfortable north of 50. Carves like a damn dream. Aggressive enough for me to point it, but playful enough that I can ride it all day and rack up 20k+ vert on it. I've ridden some aggressive decks and they're awesome charging in the morning, but then I end up taking stupid falls in the afternoon because my legs are cooked. High skill or fitness will mitigate that, but being lazy in the afternoon on the Instrument and not having to be fully "on" all the time is great.

Only real complaint is the fat waist makes it a bit of a load at slower speeds, especially in firmer conditions. Had some issues when I run out of steam on cat tracks or in the lift line.

Also I wouldn't use it for low-angle pow, but with pitch I did fine in hip deep cold smoke pow. Would grab another board for deep days, but I wanted to trial it to see if it made the cut for a cat trip. Not quite, but EXCELLENT for an all-mountain deck.

If riding STRAIGHT and fast, the Alchemist looks and feels dope, but that's a lot of fucking board. Haven't ridden it, but it feels burly, especially for someone who isn't comfortable in trees. Would love to demo one, but have a hard time seeing it as an everyday driver.


----------



## Jubs (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback. If boards didn't seem sold out everywhere, I probably would have waited until I went on my trip and demo'd a few things before buying one. I saw the boards I wanted flying off the shelves and had to buy one. I did buy the Alchemist but haven't ridden it yet. I wanted to try something gnarly and we'll see how it goes.

I did hear a ton of good stuff about the Instrument. The Angry Snowboarder seemed pretty stoked on it. I did kinda overlook it on my initial screening of boards and it probably would have been a good fit. Oh well, I've still got my trusty old Ride Machete that's a rockered, mellow board, if I just want to chill out. Can't wait to try to lay some trenches on the Alchemist and hope I'm not in over my head.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

This may have a bit of a discount on an excavator if people are looking for one. Might just be the 150 though.



https://www.blue-tomato.com/en-US/product/K2-Excavator+150+2022+Snowboard-654557/?cr=USD&_$ja=tsid%3A46445&adword=Google%2FUS%2FPRODUKTERWEITERUNG%2FK2%2F304591226&gclid=CjwKCAiAl-6PBhBCEiwAc2GOVIUkT8t9dG5IuTfoI7xgZkDWagPr_pfXKW2uTqeb9TbccBjM_JEb6xoCbxUQAvD_BwE


----------



## juhyou (Nov 6, 2019)

ok, isee the diff between 159w and 163 as........,
they both prefer colder wider open steeper conds.
the 159w doesnt like to turn as much as its like to be heavy leg steered.
it is NOT a resort board for piste.
its just about 100% a board for cat rides, heli, backcountry bowls, sidecounrty where thers open spaced trees , think open tearrian and speed or IF ur a gorganmotron u might be able to carve it as some have said, i cant. 

the 163 i Can carve it ok ish..... on cold ground , yea sure it goes well, ( but it also doesnt really prefer it ) , on the gelende on piste days its " ok" its not in my top 10 baords tho. not close.
you do need to be very strong edge guy to maximisie it , u can work this side to side ( u cant really with the 159w) , it can turn...........which is nice but as a comparion vs the say jones UME , its a very bad second. id take theUME out for carve days 100/100 vs this.
what the 163 does well in bounds is , literally haul assss down crisp cold cord, zip in deep stashs handles me to thighs deep.

both boards are GREAT big mountian boards where its steep , long cold and deep, the both fall away when thse conds fall away.


----------



## steeznuts (Dec 8, 2018)

juhyou said:


> the 159w doesnt like to turn as much as its like to be heavy leg steered.
> it is NOT a resort board for piste.
> its just about 100% a board for cat rides, heli, backcountry bowls, sidecounrty where thers open spaced trees , think open tearrian and speed or IF ur a gorganmotron u might be able to carve it as some have said, i cant.


My own experience differs with this take greatly. I am 200lbs/size 9 and this board has taken over as my daily, spending almost all my time inside the resort. I don't find it unwieldy really at all. "Playful charger" is how I would describe it, a blast to carve with and boost little features, it even tolerates my unskilled switch riding just fine. I have had it out in all conditions: Love it on hard snow, blower, spring corn, inspires confidence on ice. The "too much work in heavy pow" criticism I find fair. That is really the only scenario where I will reach for a different board, something with less tail.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

steeznuts said:


> My own experience differs with this take greatly. I am 200lbs/size 9 and this board has taken over as my daily, spending almost all my time inside the resort. I don't find it unwieldy really at all. "Playful charger" is how I would describe it, a blast to carve with and boost little features, it even tolerates my unskilled switch riding just fine. I have had it out in all conditions: Love it on hard snow, blower, spring corn, inspires confidence on ice. The "too much work in heavy pow" criticism I find fair. That is really the only scenario where I will reach for a different board, something with less tail.


Other guy sounds majorly undersized for the board


----------



## Jubs (Dec 31, 2021)

I've got two days in Brighton, UT, on the Alchemist so far. Awesome board and I totally understand the sentiments of what a hard charging board is now. It's fine to ride at slower speeds but really excels when you're able to point the nose and get going. First day was hardpack with some sun to soften the crust just a little bit + some corduroy groomers that were softened up a bit in the sunny areas too. The Alchemist carves up groomers really well and is very comfortable at speed. I don't think twice about moving edge to edge at 45+ mph. It does also cut through chunder pretty well and has a very damp ride. The board rides fine at slower speeds but really livens up above 25 or so MPH. It pops well and is fun to take off some side hits. It holds an edge decently on icy hardpack but probably not the best option. It did handle hardpack moguls pretty well once I pointed the nose down the hill and trusted the board to ride it out. When carving hardpack, I don't think it has much feel before it washes out compared to the softer boards and boots I've ridden in the past. It does have more edge hold before it washes though. I think the stiffness of both is the primary reason and just a feature of this style of board. When I trusted it, it handled things really well. It definitely is not as easy to slowly go down hardpack moguls since it doesn't flex through them like the boards I'm used to. You need to get the contact points on the snow and it's not going to flex in the middle when you're going over the bumps. Once I started charging a bit harder and throwing the board into the low parts to get the tips dug in, the board eats things up really well. It's damp, responsive, and grips really well.

The second day was dust on crust conditions. We got 2-3 inches of snow during the day and went up to Brighton late in the afternoon. I hoped the snow would be more prevalent but it really felt more crust than dust. I rode some tracked out rock features and tree runs before it got dark. Again, the board felt fine when you're going for it but it was hard to trust sending it in the crusty conditions. I don't think anything would have been too great. The conditions were just not as good as I had hoped to be trying to ride tracked out trees and some pretty high angle terrain. When night fell, I ended up back on the groomer trails for the most part. The new snowfall rode surprisingly slow and the trails were pretty chundery. Since it was night time, a bit crowded, riding slow, and hard to see the ridges in the snow, I couldn't keep the board in its happy place. If I do any more night boarding, I'll probably fall back to my trusty Ride Machete to play around a bit more. We tried to chase the snow, hoping the mountains got a better dumping than it did. I think that's the type of riding that people were insinuating it's probably not the best daily driver for. I understand why.

I'm hoping to get some better conditions to really try this thing out in some nicer snow. It definitely charges much better than the boards that I'm used to and is really fun when you're able to do that. When you're in the board's happy zone, it's really fun and engaging to ride. I can't wait to try it on some higher angle powder runs. I think that's where it will really thrive.


----------



## juhyou (Nov 6, 2019)

what size u on?


----------



## Jubs (Dec 31, 2021)

Riding the 157 @ 5'7, 170 lbs. I think I'm happy with the 157 but I do wonder how I'd be on 160. I think that on hardpack open areas, the 160 would be better. Throwing through hardpack moguls and trees, I'm sure the 157 is the better choice. I have 2 more weeks out here and hoping I get some pow... I think I'll really enjoy charging the 157 in 6 inches of fresh.

I've also been breaking in new K2 Thraxis boots which have been hurting but starting to open up some. I think I'd be enjoying the board and throwing it around more, too, if my feet weren't killing me. I'm sure I'll get there with it. I haven't had new boots in 10 years and forgot what it's like riding with hurt feet.


----------



## MarcR (10 mo ago)

steeznuts said:


> My own experience differs with this take greatly. I am 200lbs/size 9 and this board has taken over as my daily, spending almost all my time inside the resort. I don't find it unwieldy really at all. "Playful charger" is how I would describe it, a blast to carve with and boost little features, it even tolerates my unskilled switch riding just fine. I have had it out in all conditions: Love it on hard snow, blower, spring corn, inspires confidence on ice. The "too much work in heavy pow" criticism I find fair. That is really the only scenario where I will reach for a different board, something with less tail.


I would like to second that experience! I haven't ridden it in heavy pow, but I did ride it in heavy/deep slush and boy was this thing fun...I was literally like surfing. Yes it was a leg burner (I blame it on the slush), but so much fun to turn and surf. Same by the way on (not too icy) black and red runs...I love to make turns with my 164W at a comfortable 30mph regardless of terrain, while also giving me confidence to go faster and steeper.

Playful charger hits the nail right on the head.


----------



## spaceknight (Apr 22, 2017)

MarcR said:


> I would like to second that experience! I haven't ridden it in heavy pow, but I did ride it in heavy/deep slush and boy was this thing fun...I was literally like surfing. Yes it was a leg burner (I blame it on the slush), but so much fun to turn and surf. Same by the way on (not too icy) black and red runs...I love to make turns with my 164W at a comfortable 30mph regardless of terrain, while also giving me confidence to go faster and steeper.
> 
> Playful charger hits the nail right on the head.


i've ridden it in some powder like 2-4 inches and it is a dream. you just charge and rip that pow any way you want. i'm going cat skiing in the backcountry next week, so hope to put this to the ultimate powder test! praying for deep deep pow to see how it feels


----------



## Jubs (Dec 31, 2021)

I didn't follow up on my thread here...

I did end up getting a great day at Snowbird and chased some pow in the treelines. 2 days after a snow and very cold (single digits F or less at peak) so the open areas and bowls were mostly wind-packed. Tree lines and shielded areas had some real powder. I did also get custom insoles in my boots and they were much better after about 5 days to make things more enjoyable. When things got steep and deep, the Alchemist was awesome. So much fun in powder. To be fair, it's the only real setback, powder oriented, directional board that I've ridden. Float is so much more natural than anything I've known before without wearing out your back leg. I was very comfortable in trees and having a board where the nose naturally rises made me a lot more confident in my edge to edge in powder between trees.

I understand the comment that it would be a great board for heli territory and true open powder areas. I didn't get much of that but riding this thing down a full bowl of powder would be amazing. That doesn't disqualify it from doing other things and I think it's still a lot of fun charging around resorts, groomed or powder. Charging steep powder seems to be what it particularly excels at. It also bombs the eff out of groomers and carves well while doing it. Incredibly comfortable at speed and very fast base.


----------



## Sansalone (Dec 14, 2021)

Apex said:


> Was able to get a refund on the 59w Alchemist I broke. Thinking about ordering a 164w to replace it but who knows. I may go with a different board to replace it but I just can't decide on which board I'd go with


Hi, What boot size do you have? I ride 11,5us and wondering if 164w will not be too narrow.


----------



## refdog2400 (Mar 24, 2021)

I've got a nitro squash and signal tailgunner (directional, tapered, setback, camber/powder camber).

Would a k2 excavator / niche ember/pyre / rome stale fish / jones mind expander add anything for resort PNW open bowl heavy pow? I feel like most would just overlap?


----------



## Apex (Sep 23, 2021)

Sansalone said:


> Hi, What boot size do you have? I ride 11,5us and wondering if 164w will not be too narrow.


10us


----------

